# 23 Facts About The Dukes Of Hazzard (TV)



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2011)

Found on FB (natch) with these facts about the show. Most interesting were that Cooter, Ben Jones (the scruffy looking) mechanic served in Congress from 1989 to 1993, Boss Hog Sorrel Brookes was a Classically trained actor and this one about James Best


> 6. James Best grew up in poverty and  from a broken family to become a phenomenally successful actor by the  time that he was cast as Sheriff Roscoe P. Coltrane.  He worked as an  accomplished acting teacher for decades and provided instruction to,  among other actors, Burt Reynolds, Clint Eastwood, Farrah Fawcett, and  Quentin Tarantino, as well as less famous students while serving as a  professor at Mississippi State University. In his spare time,* he  acquired a black belt in karate* and now paints (warning: auto-sound).


Read on... interesting facts about the show.
Bet cha dem Duke boys wouldn't have messed with ole' Roscoe if they knew he was a BB.

http://www.neatorama.com/2011/05/04/23-facts-you-might-not-know-about-the-dukes-of-hazzard/


----------



## WC_lun (May 4, 2011)

I loved this show as a kid.  Thanks for the factoids on it!


----------



## crushing (May 4, 2011)

> 1. The basic story of the show can be traced back to Jerry Elijah Rushing, an actual moonshiner in North Carolina. At the age of 12, he began making deliveries, eventually using a modified 1958 Chrysler 300D for the job. The car, named &#8220;Traveller&#8221; after General Lee&#8217;s horse, was rigged to dump oil on the road to impair law enforcement vehicles in pursuit. Rushing was often joined by his brother Johnny, and sometimes by his female cousin Delane. But they just delivered the moonshine, which was actually made by Rushing&#8217;s Uncle Worley. Rushing eventually left the business and became an accomplished hunter, especially with a bow. His stories about his adventures inspired the 1975 movie _*Moonrunners*_, which in turn led to _The Dukes of Hazzard_.


 
I've read before that the show was based on a Rushing family.  Made me wonder if they were some outlaw relatives.  Then I thought of Catherine Bach's character and felt somewhat dirty.

:lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 4, 2011)

crushing said:


> I've read before that the show was based on a Rushing family.  Made me wonder if they were some outlaw relatives.  Then I thought of Catherine Bach's character and felt somewhat dirty.
> 
> :lol:


*puts hand on his shoulder*... hey, you weren't the *only* one homeboy! :fanboy:

So glad that she decided to opt out on the mini-skirt and went with the cut off jeans. MUCH better fashion decision making there.


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2011)

Silly fact on them Daisy Dukes:
She had to wear nylon hose underneath...you know, to cover the skin....(really sensible, since you can really like tell she is covered....NOT)


----------



## Carol (May 4, 2011)

granfire said:


> Silly fact on them Daisy Dukes:
> She had to wear nylon hose underneath...you know, to cover the skin....(really sensible, since you can really like tell she is covered....NOT)



To "cover the skin" or to make her legs stand out more?  :lol:


----------



## delaford321 (May 4, 2011)

I used to think archery was stupid until I saw this show and realized how many different jams some good archery skills can solve. If I had a nickle for every high speed shine run I've survived because I was able to pop the tires on the car chasing me...


----------



## granfire (May 4, 2011)

Carol said:


> To "cover the skin" or to make her legs stand out more?  :lol:




to cover skin....


----------



## punisher73 (May 5, 2011)

crushing said:


> I've read before that the show was based on a Rushing family. Made me wonder if they were some outlaw relatives. *Then I thought of Catherine Bach's character and felt somewhat dirty.*
> 
> :lol:


 
I rewatched the series as an adult when they released it on dvd.  In the first (maybe second epidsode) the Duke boys even make a joke about wishing that Daisy wasn't their cousin.  There were alot of inuedndo jokes that I never caught as a kid.


----------



## granfire (May 5, 2011)

:lfao:

Gotta love those jokes that are so innocent for the innocent...and right on the mark for those other people!


----------



## WC_lun (May 5, 2011)

Some things as an addolescent just stick with you...Catherine Bach as Daisy Duke, Linda Carter as Wonder Woman, and Heather Thomas in the Fall Guy as example.  good memories


----------



## Big Don (May 5, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> Some things as an addolescent just stick with you...Catherine Bach as Daisy Duke, Linda Carter as Wonder Woman, and Heather Thomas in the Fall Guy as example.  good memories


You forgot Heather Locklear on TJ Hooker?
The big surprise has to be Sorrel Brooke
5 Languages?! Military intelligence! Would anyone have guessed from the way he played the role?


----------



## MA-Caver (May 5, 2011)

Big Don said:


> You forgot Heather Locklear on TJ Hooker?
> The big surprise has to be Sorrel Brooke
> 5 Languages?! Military intelligence! Would anyone have guessed from the way he played the role?


That says something about his acting abilities. Which I've always enjoyed from "What's Up Doc?", Fail Safe, to his occasional cameos on M*A*S*H 

One of my favorite lines with him from M*A*S*H (playing General Barker)

Gen. Barker: You wanna know what you can do about (Maj.) Burns?
Col. Blake: What's that sir?
Gen. Barker: Give him a high colonic and send him on a ten-mile hike!
Trapper John: With full pack!
Gen. Barker: Nice touch.


----------



## granfire (May 5, 2011)

WC_lun said:


> Some things as an addolescent just stick with you...Catherine Bach as Daisy Duke, Linda Carter as Wonder Woman, and Heather Thomas in the Fall Guy as example.  good memories





Big Don said:


> You forgot Heather Locklear on TJ Hooker?
> The big surprise has to be Sorrel Brooke
> 5 Languages?! Military intelligence! Would anyone have guessed from the way he played the role?



LOL, meanies, y'all forgot the queen chicks of hawtness: Farrah Fawcett! :lfao:


and today's kids are left to think of Jessica Simpson....poor kids...


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (May 5, 2011)

They neglect to mention the number of cases of eye strain caused by those shorts.


----------

